# Need some words of wisdom



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have (7) Penn 704'z and I was told I might could get help from you guys here on the PFF. I know this may sound long, but I need step by step directions writen down on how to remove the Manual Bail Kit thats on oneand install it onto another of the reels. 

Can the 704 Greenies's parts be interchanged? Also, I've never known how to break one of these reels down and inspect the parts for wear on them. If any of you guys feel like messing with this, it will be never forgotten and I will owe you dearly.

1) I have a Drag Knob for one that has cracks in it, can't I just glue 

it together?

2) Does the quality of the Drag Knob suffer if I do glue it?

All these issue would sure make me further on my way to going fishing! Thank you guys!

Chris

Tight Lines to all!


----------



## Shop Keeper (Oct 17, 2009)

IfI am not mistaken, and I could be...

The plastic drag knob simply is the handle which tightens the nut which in turn tightens the drag. I have never been successful in gluing one back together as it cracks again shortly thereafter, However if you can get it to hold it should not impede the drags performance since that is controled by the nut inside of the plastic cap which tensions the spring, I have seen old penn reels without plastic caps (cap completely cracked off)and guys using wrenches ( til theygot a new cap)to tighten their drags.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, I've never had any luck with getting them to hold after being glued. Do you have any idea about the R&R of the manual bail? I really do appreciate your helpin me with this!

Chris


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Problem with gluing is that if it bust actual drag will just slip in knob and not work worth a sh**. Look around you really need one that is in good condition. I have found that some nobs from other reals will work, BUT the drag setting is usually different. The link I will provide below offers drag nobs for the 704z. Not sure if it will work you need to talk to them. 

http://store.scottsbt.com/PENN-704Z-Parts-List-C273.aspx


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

If you get hard up Ill sell you a 704 that has been stripped down and modified for $25 bucks. It has all good working parts except baill i removed for bailles. Has knob and all other internal parts are clean and in great working condition. Was a project i never finished.


----------

